# Amending FBARs for Streamlined Filing



## wdg (Apr 15, 2017)

I am in the middle of submitting 6 years of back FBARs for the Streamlined Filing Procedures. But after submitting the first 3 years I realized I screwed up some of my bank account information! Should I submit amended FBARs immediately? (without the BSA identifier) or wait until I get the BSA identifier in a couple business days? What should I do about the last 3 years I haven't submitted yet?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Go ahead and file the remaining years. And then when you get the identifier, decide whether or not your "mistake" is worth going back and correcting. If it's a minor error, forget it. (It's unlikely they will ever co-relate your information unless there is something unusual or suspicious on your income tax returns for that year.) If you sincerely want to get the item corrected (even if only to let you sleep at night), then use the BSA identifier you receive to fix the error(s). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wdg (Apr 15, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> Go ahead and file the remaining years. And then when you get the identifier, decide whether or not your "mistake" is worth going back and correcting. If it's a minor error, forget it. (It's unlikely they will ever co-relate your information unless there is something unusual or suspicious on your income tax returns for that year.) If you sincerely want to get the item corrected (even if only to let you sleep at night), then use the BSA identifier you receive to fix the error(s).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks again for the quick reply Bev. You are a real lifesaver.

I put the wrong branch number for one of my bank accounts (each Japanese bank branch has a 3 digit code to identify it. The account number by itself is not enough info without the branch code). But i put the name of the branch in the institution name field, so my account info could still theoretically be found with a little extra leg work... Regardless I will but the correct branch number in the last 3 years, and then amend the first three after getting the BSA identifier.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

wdg. 

I have thought about this one myself. And In the end decided that they only asked for the account number, so I provide them only with the account number.

Remember in the US they have a routing number which is the equivalent of a branch number ... it the idea of a branch number is not a foreign concept (so to speak).

So if they really wanted the fully qualified unique identifier they would have asked for the routing and account number. On Form 8398 for example, they have started asking for the bank global identifier but it is still optional at this stage. 

So my view is you have no need to amend your forms. You can honestly say you provided them with the information that they requested. Just because they didn't actually ask for enough information to uniquely identify the account is not your problem.

None of mine have ever been questioned. I suspect that they are just filed away.. only looked at if they have some reason to think you have unreported millions hidden away.


----------

